# Looking to Buy UTV



## redfishluvme (May 11, 2010)

Would like some input on pros and cons on the different UTV that are out there. Never had one so don't know much about them. Will be used to ride around on along the gulf coast.


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

For everyday riding, they're all fine. Depends really on what you're looking to spend. The Kawasaki's are pretty **** bullet proof. Can-Ams are pricey and expensive to work on. Polaris are dependable as long as they don't have "turf mode", and the reverse chains can be an issue at times.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

If you’re just going to ride along the beach front or around your neighborhood a suped up golf cart will be fine.
Me and several other guide friends made the switch to CanAm 2 years ago. We all used Polaris Rangers before that for years but it was non stop maintenance with them. Specifically UV joints/axles, belts and transmissions. These were all used in the marsh, ponds and muddy row crop fields for duck and goose hunting. Knock on wood the CanAm Defenders have been solid. As for price, they are all very close if you match up the main features.
But for what you want, I’d probably go with a gas golf cart with some upgraded tires. It will be cheaper.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to add that several on here have been on hunts with me and have seen first hand what those CanAms can go thru loaded down with a full spread setup, blinds, 6 men and their gear and dogs. 

Drundel and SGrem on here were with me on a very nasty crane hunt this past January. I guarantee they will vouch for them. I’ll never own another ranger again after running a Defender the last two seasons.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I’ll never own another ranger. Kawasaki’s and can AMS are currently at our ranch. I’m partial to the Kawasaki proxt.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

boom! said:


> I’ll never own another ranger. Kawasaki’s and can AMS are currently at our ranch. I’m partial to the Kawasaki proxt.


Yes sir. If I only used mine for ranch/deer lease duty I’d have a Mule myself. For mud and marsh I’m partial to the CanAm. But the Rangers just haven’t kept up with competition.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

sent pm


----------

